# cement board



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i've never really worked with this kind of cement board before. up here they call it super panel. it's the kind with cement particles sandwiched between two layers of mesh. i've got seven sheets to hang in this bathroom so of course there are a ton of holes to cut. just wondering what the best way to cut all the holes for the rough in pipes is? can i just sacrifice a router bit and go to town on it ? or maybe a cheap diamond hole saw be the way to go. accuracy is not a major concern because it all gets covered with tile. any suggestions?


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

Go buy a 1/4" "X" bit. The cone shaped masonry ones work best from what I hear.


----------



## Orygun (Aug 15, 2010)

Buy a cheap hole saw kit:
http://www.harborfreight.com/10-piece-2-1-2-half-inch-5-inch-hole-saw-kit-with-case-36222.html

Drill from both sides to cut the fiber, kinda scoring it, then tap out with your hammer.


----------



## drywallOne (Sep 24, 2010)

carpentaper said:


> i've never really worked with this kind of cement board before. up here they call it super panel. it's the kind with cement particles sandwiched between two layers of mesh. i've got seven sheets to hang in this bathroom so of course there are a ton of holes to cut. just wondering what the best way to cut all the holes for the rough in pipes is? can i just sacrifice a router bit and go to town on it ? or maybe a cheap diamond hole saw be the way to go. accuracy is not a major concern because it all gets covered with tile. any suggestions?


Hi there !
in my opinion i would say the easy way is to go to wall-mart and grab a few 3 dollar drywall saws...they last a few holes and then you throw them away ....there is not easy way ......

They do make a great new cement board screw...the head on it is 1/2 inch wide and holds very well.

cement board is almost a thing of the past ,some places still use it for some jobs but there is many different things you could use ...glass rock/ moisture resistance board/ tile backer board /green board


----------



## Drywall_King (Dec 18, 2010)

When installing cemenet board you can buy a cemenet board bit for your rouder.. mark your hole use a circle cutter scribe the size of hole.. use a screw and put it through the board all the way through. go to the other side circle cut the other side too.. then with your diamond cement bit lightly scribe in a round circle (Make sure you allways cut the back end of the sheet makes the front side look very nice and clean) dont push too hard just take your time and make the hole look very nice... ALLWAYS REMEMBER THAT THE ROUGH SIDE OF THE CEMENT BOARD IS THE FRONT SIDE CAUSE THE TILE MOURTER WILL STICK TO THE ROUGH SURFACE:thumbsup:


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i forgot about this post. i just ended up using an angle grinder. so dusty but super fast. not very pretty though.


----------



## Axecutioner-B (May 3, 2010)

carpentaper said:


> i forgot about this post. i just ended up using an angle grinder. so dusty but super fast. not very pretty though.


I've had to use an angle grinder for alot of stuff lately. Cutting cinder block, concrete, brick, etc... usually a very dusty prospect. Lately however we have been holding a shop vac right up to the blade while cutting-- sucking the dust up before it gets very airborne. 

I've seen this on TV before (Holmes on homes, Kitchen Impossible, ya know) but never thought much of it other than "that looks like a pain in the butt for virtually nothing". Well we were cutting a hole in a slump block wall for a doggy door a few weeks ago, right next to the kitchen. I made a complete masking bubble which seperated our dust area from the house 100%. Because of how concerned i was about dusting out the nice house we decided to vacuum the dust as we cut. 
I'll tell you what, i will NEVER willingly cut masonry with a grinder while there is someone around to help vacuum while i cut NEVER AGAIN!! The difference is NIGHT and DAY. 

I'm talking dust so bad you can barely breathe Vs. 2 people doing it a little slower & (almost) ZERO DUST ? It's a no brainer!! I will always vacuum grinders masonry dust from now on. One time was all it took, I'll never go back.
________
Paxil pregnancy


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

if you dont have a bag in the shop vac ..put one in it will keep the filter clean from the dust and you wont loose suction.change bag when fool plus it will extend shopvac life.i tell my guys that all the time when prepping out a job after sanding getting ready to spray ...a clean prep job = clean paint job plus makes your company look better


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i always use bags in my vacuum and i also try not to use my vacuum as a broom. its just for dust(mostly). i almost never have a helper to hold a vacuum but you are right it is way better.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

*Let the tile guys do it*

Hey carpentaper, over here on the island we have been getting away with boarding and finishing the rest of the bathroom and leaving the cement board for the tile guys to install. Makes our job a bit easier not dealing with that board. Worth a try if you can talk them into it.


----------



## super rocker (Jul 8, 2009)

Shark is right. I have many reservations about this crap and I refuse to hang it. It is POROUS, so if the contractor chooses this material he should consult with the tilesetter and if they select it let them take the responsibility when it fails. :thumbup:


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

Tungsten carbide holesaws do fine on cement board. Never seen mesh faced sheets tho. Don't know if it would snag.


----------



## J Johnstone Construc (Nov 15, 2011)

I like to use the cement board x-bits that rotozip makes. The vac trick is always good but if it's not possible I'll take the sheets with cuts outside or into garage, dust mask up and let'er fly. 


As for not wanting to install the stuff, I charge the same price to hang it as I do to hang and finish regular board! 


Haven't used the new screws yet but I've got 50 sheets going up into 3 5/8" steel studs in a Gov. buliding for barrier free washrooms. I'll update you guys on how it goes and try and get some pics.


----------



## igorson (Nov 10, 2010)

carpentaper said:


> i've never really worked with this kind of cement board before. up here they call it super panel. it's the kind with cement particles sandwiched between two layers of mesh. i've got seven sheets to hang in this bathroom so of course there are a ton of holes to cut. just wondering what the best way to cut all the holes for the rough in pipes is? can i just sacrifice a router bit and go to town on it ? or maybe a cheap diamond hole saw be the way to go. accuracy is not a major concern because it all gets covered with tile. any suggestions?


 it is not sheetrock but you can cut it with diamond blade on a circle saw.
http://1drywall.com/services.html


----------



## sandshots (Jan 23, 2012)

We did some restrooms at a college here. I used a paddle bit for the 1/2 " water lines.


----------

